# Tsh 2.26 and Free T4 18.84



## zuggez (Nov 21, 2017)

Hey! I am new here but i would like to know what you think about my lab results over years. I am now 23y old male (180cm and 83kg). This all started in 2010-2011 when i was 16-17y old. I was veeeeeeeeery tired and couldn't concentrate at all, cold intolerance and thinning hair. Classic symptoms (well these symptoms are in many other conditions) but i was not feeling depressed at all. I was actually having great time in my life with studying and girlfriend and everything but i felt like shit. Doctors took it pretty serious and run many lab tests, mri of head and everything. There were some hormone inbalances but in the next lab test they were allright. If i remember right i was also found with extra y-chromosome (xyy syndrome). In the end they said it was all in my head. I was young and i was confused. How could i be depressed and all the symptoms were in my head?

At the time of 2011 ny tsh was 1.1 and free t4 17. I have not found any t3 or antibodies results in any of my lab tests over the years. I got so tired that i couldn't go to school for about 6months because i started to get panic attacks too. I couldn't even go to a store without my heart exploding out of my chest. I didn't even move anywhere from my parents house at that time. Finally i couldnt take it and i got to doc who prescribed me venlafaxin (SNRI antidepressant) and all hell broke lose in year or two. At that time (2012) my tsh was 1.3 and free t4 14 (no medication yet). I also had Iga deficiency (0.7 but ranges are 0.9-4.9). Venlafaxin made wonders at first but it also made me a complete psychopath later and it ruined my 4year relationship with my girlfriend. I was a narcissic bastard and i enjoyed it. Out relationship became pretty abusive (i was mentally abusive and she was both physical and mental). So finally in the start of 2013 i broke up with her and couple months later i stopped 300mg/day venlafaxin coldturkey. That was one fucking evil rollercoaster for few months but i made it and my feelings got back. I wasn't anymore a bastard, i was human again. I felt great and no symptoms at all of any GAD (generalized anxiety disorder) or panick attacks. Well i felt a littlle discomfort when giving a speech or something like that in school.

In december 2013 my 28y old sister got diagnosed with colon cancer and a little later one of my abusive teacher humiliated me in front of the whole school. It was not the cancer that triggered anxiety again, it was this teacher. She got many warnings and isn't in the school anymore. But i finished BOTH schools in 4years and i didnt do shit for those. I was actually in special class in high school because in puberty i became pretty "wild" but my iq is about 130 when i got to neuropsychologist tests later so that might explain why i got great grades without doing anything. I kept doing pretty well even when my sister tried to deal with her cancer. Later 2014 fall i moved into my best friend apartment and we still live together (okay we are pretty fucked up both because of life but we manage it together). In 2014 i also started to drink a lot and smoke cannabis. I was actually having the time of my life (or it felt like that when you escape your true feelings with substances).

In 2015 spring my dad got diagnosed with kidney cancer and that was the time my world collapsed but i managed it and got a job. I was a salesman and it was awesome but also exhausting because you had to make your own money every month. It was hard in the beginning but when i got into it i started to make 2500€-4000€/ month. Well when you give young man salary like that who is a little off the road allready you can only imagine what would happen. Drinking and smoking every day but i did my job and everything well.

In 2015 fall/winter i started to use mdma allmost every weekend and that fucked me up for good. I got somatic symptoms and my personality changed for many months. I maybe broke some receptors in my head in that time. After my sister got diagnosed with cancer in december 2013 my winters became very hard for me. I gained weight a lot every winter, drinked, smoked and used other substances. And every spring i quit everything and lose weight and everything is all right.

In 2016 all hell breaks lose. Spring was very hard for me but when i got to summer holidays i was fine like every summer. Only physical symptoms but not mental. After holidays i was on fire and did my job excellent but than something happened and in the fall i was like flat tire without air in it. I had a very intense panic attack. First in many years. But it wasn't like i remembered. It grew inside me about half and hour and than my heart felt like it would explode and i didnt even know where i was (a little risky when you are driving car at the same time). I did use alcohol and cannabis rarely at the time. I got to doc and said im pretty much going nuts. He tought it was ADD and got me to neuropsychologist who said it might be the answer after the tests. In that time my tsh was just like in the title (tsh 2.26 and free t4 18.84 and it have not been tested after that (no medication or anything at that time and every other lab test was fine). I decided to make a change in my life and have a little break in job. I started paroxetin but it just made me feel worse but it took the anxiety away. I did quit paroxetin and started concerta for ADD but it's a stimulant with horrible side effects (for me) but it kept me focused and ready for anything. But i got even more tired and stimulants didnt't take that away.

It was friday 19, october when i was going to my boss and say i need to take a little break. He wanted to speak first and gave me a promotion (i was like what the fuck actually) and it gave me energy and joy, so i didn't take that break. I felt great overall but physical symptoms were still there. In two months i got so exhausted that i needed that break and i did get it. After few months i was sober and doing psychotherapy and medication (fluanxol 1mg and concerta 27mg/ day).

I got back to work in january 2017 but after two weeks i was going nuts again and i just quitted my job for no reason. This whole year has been a great archievment for me. I still consume alcohol and cannabis but very rarely. My sister and my dad is going to die anyway so i wanted to make everything to get myself prepaired for those moments. Medications have been changed many times and i have been in psychotherapy and i completed substance therapy. My medications at the time is rivatril 0.5-2mg/day, anksilon 3x 10mg/day, quetiapine 100mg/day and dexamphetamine 5-15mg/day. Well that is a loooot of medication but i feel mentally good and im starting my own business but the physical symptoms from all over the years just wont go away.

My psychiatrist is "best in the city" and runs every mental "hospitals" in the area. He is actually very good, but even he doesnt know what diagnose to make. I have ADD, Borderline personality disorder, GAD and bipolar 2 in his opinion before we can get a single diagnose to rule them all. My other sister without cancer had a breakdown after this cancer thing in our family and is diagnosed borderline persobality disorder/ bipo2 so it might be in genetics. Well i can cry in the morning and feel exhausted and later that day i can feel like a king but with my medication it's better than ever. My moods fluctates a LOT! My physical symptoms are still cold or hot intolerance, sweating that is getting worse even after botox injections, very thin hair and falling out, bulging eyes (they have always been like that but my friend said they are now even more), exhausted for no reason, cough that doeant go away (well i smoke cigarettes still pack a day), many infections in winter, muscle spasms everywhere, if i got to pee it comes very suddenly and i need to get to the toilet ASAP, high blood preassure and resting pulse, nerve problems (nerve pain in back but my shoulder is a little broken so it could be that and ulnar nerve problems with pain mut mostly numbness), restless legs, tic movements in eyelids even for days, weight gain and weight lost, unusual bowel movement, very bad reflux, hypersalivation and enlarged salivation glands in my mouth etc.

There was a fistel tumor in my neck that was removed near the thyroid when i was maybe 12y old? Well my doc has now checked my old blood tests and he mentioned that those tsh and free t4 levels are a little abnormal but in the range and said the same about those what was taken when i was younger. He would like to make now some more tests. So the tsh was 2.26 pmol/l (ranges 0.4-4) and free t4 18.84 pmol/l (ranges 9-21). I have accepted that im a little crazy after all so i dont mind if it stays that way, but sometimes these physical symptoms, even when i feel like a king makes me wonder am i that crazy after all? But the odds are at the crazy side when your sister and father will die to cancer and you have misused many substances in the past. This is a pretty long story for lab test section so it might be moved to another place. I have not written english in a while and i wrote this in a hurry so i hope you all get it


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please post your lab ranges? They are usually (inside) ( ).


----------



## zuggez (Nov 21, 2017)

I wrote this in a little hurry so i forgot the lab ranges  For tsh my lab ranges are 0.4-4pmol/l and 10-21pmol/l for free T4.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> He would like to make now some more tests. So the tsh was 2.26 pmol/l (ranges 0.4-4) and free t4 18.84 pmol/l (ranges 9-21).


Are these current lab results?

You are slightly above 3/4 range on your FT-4 which normally results in a lower TSH.

I suggest you have an ultrasound and antibodies testing to include, TPO, TSI and Thyroglobulin antibodies. Additional thyroid tests to include FT-3. Lab's to test Vitamin D, Ferritin and B-12 levels as well.

If antibodies are at work past lab results may reveal your issue as having 1 result is only a snapshot of that time the lab's were drawn. Sometimes lab history will reveal the process of thyroid dysfunction.


----------

